# rb20...how much can it handle?



## mus drifter x (Nov 11, 2006)

hi guys

i was just wondering if anyone can tel me how much BHP can be made from a rb20det with stock internals

how much can it handle.
cheers guys 
its just a question of interest


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

about 300bhp is the limit from what i have read with no engine modifications or head gasket change to drop the ratio


----------



## mus drifter x (Nov 11, 2006)

say i have my head gaskit changed to a steel one or so 
does that give me option of runnung more bhp

cheers


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

It will mean that you can raise the boost.... but too much boost on standard internals can mean disaster.


----------



## mus drifter x (Nov 11, 2006)

but wud it be possible to get 350 ish with gas kit and stage 3


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

would do on other 2.0 engines...


----------



## mus drifter x (Nov 11, 2006)

soo it wnt work on rb20s


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

the stock RB20 is good for about 20psi of boost.. obviously out of the reach of the stock turbo...

turbo and injectors will help you reach that goal, check your compression, if the numbers are good then boost away, if not then rings and head gasket. No point in boosting a weak engine.


----------



## mus drifter x (Nov 11, 2006)

rite, thnx guys. that was some reali good info there, 
i think that my engine is in reali gud conduction, am going to source a head gaskit and gtr injectors and some beter turbo then the ceramic turbo.
and boot to 1bar.

my car at the moment is on stage 2.all i need is my front mount whcih is on its way and gtr injectors.
ive got my fuel pump, exhaust, downpipe, decat,filter and boost controler ready fitted.

and one more question , who can remap it for time being untgil i get a power fc, i dnt want to spend soo much money on mapping since am goin to do it again and again

cheers


----------

